# Guess the insect



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Hummingbird Hawk Moth, right? Pretty cool, LOVED seeing them as a kid. Thought they were hummingbirds till I caught one.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

bsantucci said:


> Hummingbird Hawk Moth, right? Pretty cool, LOVED seeing them as a kid. Thought they were hummingbirds till I caught one.


Correct, hummingbird moth.
I thought they were hummingbirds too until I saw antennae and legs.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

NO WAY

I remember when I was a kid my brother looked down and saw a big 4" + hawk moth caterpillar on his shirt. Thing was the biggest caterpillar I had ever seen.

Had no clue they turned into crazy looking moths like that... never seen one before


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Here's an easy one.


----------



## Serendipity (Jun 22, 2013)

Nice shot! 
Pretty little thing. . .my guess is Eastern Tiger Swallowtail - papilio glaucus? 
I was lucky enough to run into a large group of those puddling once, it was amazing to see.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

correct, 
here's another


----------



## Serendipity (Jun 22, 2013)

Another beautiful picture! No guesses...!? 
Hmmm... I'm not sure...! 
With that fuzzy tummy and those big black eyes, it sure looks like a Skipper to me. I love skippers! n_n 
I'm not familiar with the species in your area, but I believe the Silver Spotted Skipper has a fairly nation-wide range, so that'll be my guess. Epargyreus clarus?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Correct. You're good.
Here's a really easy one. They finally showed up a few days ago in my area. They are fast!


----------



## noseprint (Jun 29, 2015)

awww, I love monarchs!


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice, but look at that guy I never saw it again


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

Beautiful photos!
Thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jun 21, 2015)

mistergreen said:


> I was out shooting butterflies with my iPhone and I found this guy. I've never seen one ever.
> 
> I know what it is but you can guess
> 
> ...


It's "Insectosaurus" from Monsters Vs Aliens. After his metamorphosis that is.

Cool photo!


----------



## HDBenson (Jan 26, 2015)

Hawk moth.. either a hummingbird hawk or, another species of hawk moth. Aka Sphinx moths family Sphingidae.


----------



## Zoomy (Sep 13, 2014)

2 years ago we saw our first hummingbird moth. I'd never before seen one (I was 40 when I recorded that guy). Unfortunately we've not seen any since. We've really watched our sedum in hopes that we'd see more.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I've reached the limit with my iPhone. I pulled out my old DSLR to take photos. I haven't seen any weird or interesting insects lately.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

One of my favorite spiders...


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Powerclown said:


> One of my favorite spiders...


Holy cow. That guy is in America?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Serendipity (Jun 22, 2013)

Teehee... yep! He (or likely SHE) sure is!

As far as pinning down a specific species - AHHHHH! 
I’m thinking this is an orb-weaving spider from the genus Nephila(?)
There are so many to choose from in this genus, but this one I think I’ve seen before, and is fairly common in the areas where it lives (in America! ), so my *guess* is that this little one may be Nephila clavipes.

If this is the critter I’m thinking, they go by several common names, including: Golden Silk, Giant Wood, and Banana spider (the words “orb” and “weaver” will often be interchanged for the word spider, or inserted randomly in the common names - really it’s just a description of the type of webs they weave). If I’m remembering correctly, females are bigger, and can get 2+ inches (not including their legs!), boys only reach about an inch. 

Let me know if I’m wrong - either way, whatever it is. . . it sure is a beautiful buggy!
Thanks for posting! I’m enjoying this thread! Obviously I have a thing for bugs, lol. They just look so AMAZING when you manage to get a good shot of them... 

Maybe I’ll get up the courage to post a couple of pics myself. n_n


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

It is a banana spider[emoji3]


----------



## Blacktetra (Mar 19, 2015)

No one guessed the white tail dragonfly?
That's what I've heard them called, and I'm pretty sure they have a range that covers the vast majority of the US.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Blacktetra said:


> No one guessed the white tail dragonfly?
> That's what I've heard them called, and I'm pretty sure they have a range that covers the vast majority of the US.


Ah, you're right. I've seen them lots of times but don't know what it is called. They're pretty common.


----------

